# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Which atypical guy would fit the best in North Africa?

## Georgewalley

IE: Atypical looking for their ethnicity

Spanish youtuber, Juanjo Fantoso



Italian singer, Fabio Bartolo Rizzo




Greek model, Nikos Anadiotis



Turkish footballer, Selcuk Inan

----------


## ROS

https://www.bing.com/images/search?v...electedIndex=5

----------


## ROS

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...d-bald-men.jpg

----------


## ROS

In any European country there are dark phenotypes, maybe in the south the frequency is higher, by a simple climate adaptation, it is not magic or anything sacred, people with solar radiation turn dark, that's all.

This question tries to look for races where there are none, these two magnificent actors of which I am a great admirer, are an example of the brown phenotype, despite being from the north, which by the way is the most common phenotype in Europe.

----------


## Georgewalley

> https://www.bing.com/images/search?v...electedIndex=5


Geogre Clooney looks like an Irishman with darker pigmentation. South Europe has a phenotypical overlap with both the Middle East and North Europe. There's nothing surprising or strange about it.




> In any European country there are dark phenotypes, maybe in the south the frequency is higher, by a simple climate adaptation, it is not magic or anything sacred, people with solar radiation turn dark, that's all.
> 
> This question tries to look for races where there are none, these two magnificent actors of which I am a great admirer, are an example of the brown phenotype, despite being from the north, which by the way is the most common phenotype in Europe.


It's not the skin tone which makes someone looking like a certain ethnicity. There are light Skinned Cameroonians still they're genetically the same like any other West African. 

Light Skinned Syrian still looks Middle Eastern

----------


## ROS

What are the traits of the Middle East?
Not only the south of Europe is a superposition of the Middle East and northern Europe, rather all of Europe is a superposition of the Middle East = Neolithic, hunter-gatherers = paleolithic and as we have to believe us lately Indoeuropean = steppe.
That is, WHG + EEF + steppe, in different proportions and some more roasted to the south and others more raw to the north.

----------


## MOESAN

> Geogre Clooney looks like an Irishman with darker pigmentation. South Europe has a phenotypical overlap with both the Middle East and North Europe. There's nothing surprising or strange about it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the skin tone which makes someone looking like a certain ethnicity. There are light Skinned Cameroonians still they're genetically the same like any other West African. 
> 
> Light Skinned Syrian still looks Middle Eastern


this man 's bones are not typically Middle East! Even dark I did not take him as a model for the local "types" - but it's true Middle East has no specific type, because it's a crossways -

----------


## MOESAN

Concerning features (aside pigment) there is nothing as simplistic as "northern" or "southern" types in Europe - even the "long legged" North-Africans or "sturdy bodies" of cold climates are stereotypes, not in accord whith reality -

----------

